# what does RoR mean?



## moodiestmare (24 January 2009)

Just been looking at the horses at the side and one says RoR eligible.

Probably a silly question but what does this mean?


----------



## TS_ (24 January 2009)

Retrained racehorse classes, don't know what the actual letters stand for though.


----------



## arwenplusone (24 January 2009)

Retraining of Racehorses.

Classes for horses that have raced &amp; are now doing something else!


----------



## humblepie (24 January 2009)

Retraining of Racehorse classes - they have a website www.ror.org.uk.  Used to mean just Weatherbys passported but for the showing classes at least they have to have been in training for at least 3 months.  Hope this is of some help.  According to a friend it also stands for retired old racehorse!!


----------



## hettieben (24 January 2009)

Retraining of Racehorses. x


----------



## moodiestmare (24 January 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## bushbaby28 (24 January 2009)

i think its actually rehabilitation of racehorses but yeh same diff


----------



## bushbaby28 (24 January 2009)

or actually ignore that it might be wrong lol!


----------



## humblepie (25 January 2009)

It ws rehabilitation when it started out but that made it sound like they were all poor horses needing help rather than a really good source of competition horses!


----------

